# Robot que salga de un laberinto



## wily24 (Oct 6, 2009)

Buenas tardes a todos usts y de antemano gracias….Amigos necesito diseñar un robot de 20cm por 30cm que salga de un laberinto……no puedo utilizar micro controladores…solo memorias y lógica básica….amigos desearía que me dieran algunas ideas en especial en con el tipo de sensores q debo utilizar……he pensado en hacer que el robot se pegue a una de las paredes y la siga (así finalmente sale del laberinto), el problema es que se demora mucho y tengo un tiempo limite, necesito que sea mas eficiente y ahorrar costos……amigos gracias porfa una buena idea que de esto depende que apruebe o no Electrónica Digital 1.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 6, 2009)

Lo más basico que puedes hacer es armar tu robot y ponerle algunos sensores como:

infrarojos: led emisor y foto transistor (con esto ves objetos)
fines de carrera: son botones o pulsadores normal abierto que al chocar contra una pared el robot sabra que se topó y debera girar.

la logica es muy simple y usando 2 motors de continua y 1 punte H para cada uno (o reles para haer el cambio de giro), con sólo 4 bit's controlas los motores y sus direcciones de giro, para hacer que gire, retroceda, o avance.

asi se hacen los seguidores de luz, o de líneas basicos: un par de sonsores y una logica basica.

el tema es que tu logica no le permita al robot caminar sobre viejos pasos: significa que por ejemplo, si se topó 1 pared avanzando, y entonces retrocede, que no le permita volver a avanzar pues se topará nuevamente. que lo obligue a girar un poco.

saludos.​
y por otra parte si es un laberinto donde los laterales del robot siempre hay paredes, con sólo 3 sensores lo haces andar perfectamente.

los 2 sensores laterales deberán estar siempre "viendo" las paredes, en cuanto 1 sensor no ves pared, debera girar el robot hacia ese lado.

ahora si el sensor frontal detecta tambien pared, y los otros 2 tambien, se metio en un callejon, debe retroceder y sensar nuevamente.


----------



## electroandres (Oct 6, 2009)

yo vi videos en los cuales el robot no entra directamente a un callejon sin salida. Como hacen?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey gente, consideren lo que propuse aquí, es muy simple, y se logra con un par de NAND's. si quieren subo el circuito con compuertas y todo.

"...y por otra parte si es un laberinto donde los laterales del robot siempre hay paredes, con sólo 3 sensores lo haces andar perfectamente.

los 2 sensores laterales deberán estar siempre "viendo" las paredes, en cuanto 1 sensor no ves pared, debera girar el robot hacia ese lado.

ahora si el sensor frontal detecta tambien pared, y los otros 2 tambien, se metio en un callejon, debe retroceder y sensar nuevamente..."


----------



## alan3005 (May 17, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Hey gente, consideren lo que propuse aquí, es muy simple, y se logra con un par de NAND's. si quieren subo el circuito con compuertas y todo.
> 
> "...y por otra parte si es un laberinto donde los laterales del robot siempre hay paredes, con sólo 3 sensores lo haces andar perfectamente.
> 
> ...



  Subelo Porfa yo nesesito saber como conectar y todo


----------



## Americo (May 18, 2012)

Pues como dice  DJ DRACO el robot para que salga del laberinto debe de sensar las paredes laterales (de los lados del robot), ademas de el frente para observar pared. algo sencillo seria de esta manera mientras *mire* pared el sensor enviara un '0' logico, cuando no vea pared enviara 1 logico.



```
sensor                  sensor               sensor                       accion a 
izquierdo               derecho              frente                        realizar (movimiento)

    0                      0                    0                            retrocede

    0                      0                    1                            avanza

    0                      1                    0                            gira 90 grados derecha

    1                      0                    0                            gira 90 grados izquierda

[COLOR=DarkGreen];CONDISERAR ESTA PARTE PARA CRUZES DE CAMINOS, guardar decicion elegida[/COLOR]

    0                      1                    1                            va al frente o a la derecha

    1                      0                    1                            va al frente o a la izquierda

    1                      1                    0                            va al derecha o a la izquierda

    1                      1                    1                            elegir un camino de 3
```

en la tabla podras observar compañero, que necesitas una memoria para poder guardar las elecciones que tome tu vehiculo en cuanto a cruzes de caminos, por ejemplo cuando estes en 011 (va al frente o a la derecha) si eliges como primera opcion ir al frente... luego te encuentras con callejon sin salida (000) entonces tendras que retroceder sensando otra vez  sin considerar el sensor de adelante , entonces ira a la derecha.

mues cuando haya un cruze del tipo 111 tendras que elegir una opcion, si no te resulta cancelar la operacion de un sensor  y seguir otro camino, y si tambien es cerrado, volver  y tomar la opcion tres desabilitando sensores... 

espero haberte ayudado.. saludos


----------



## alejo2178 (May 18, 2012)

un saludo a todos 
una forma de hacer que tu robot salga mas ligero del laberinto es hacer que no entre en callejones sin salida...
se me ocurre que puedes ensayar con un sensor de ultrasonido puesto en la parte del frente de la siguiente manera:
-el elemento transmisor se pone con una inclinación de 45 grados en sentido horizontal.
-el elemento receptor se coloca a 90 grados 
en estas posiciones se transmite la onda ultrasonica del elemento transmisor y este se reflejara en las paredes del laberinto...
  si hay un callejón sin salida, la onda ultrasonica llegara asta el final del callejón y se reflejara hacia el elemento receptor indicando que no hay salida...
  si hay una salida, la honda ultrasonica llegara asta la salida y se desviara por el laberinto sin devolverse hacia el elemento receptor del robot indicando que hay una salida adelante.
 esto se complementa con los sensores laterales como te han explicado los demás compañeros del foro.
de esta manera se ahorra tiempo evitando entrar el robot en callejones sin salida.


----------

